# IPW2100 firmware failed to load

## 7maestro7

Moin,

ich "versuche" mich gerade am installieren meiner IPW2100 Wlan Unterstützung. Da ich module nicht wirklich gern mag und sowieso mal einen anderen Kernel ausprobieren wollte hab ich mir die nitro-sources (2.6.12-nitro5) gebacken.

Wenn ich nun im Nitro-Menü die IPW2100-Unterstützung aktiviere, kommt beim booten der Fehler (zumindest sinngemäß):

```
IPW2100 firmware failed to load or not installed.
```

Ich habs auch schon mal mit einem emerge IPW2100-firmware probiert. Die Firmware Files liegen unter /usr/local/hotplug/firmware (glaub ich... bzw. sie liegen sicher dort, wo der firmware.agent sucht)

Irgendwie hab ich jetzt schon alles dursucht, aber nix gefunden.

Vielleicht weiß ja jmd Rat.

Ciao Nico

----------

## Neo_0815

Öhm,

warum emergest du nicht ipw2100 und ipw2100-firmware, die Ebuilds kümmern sich um den richtigen Ort und dann sollte das tun.

Gruß

----------

## 7maestro7

 *Neo_0815 wrote:*   

> warum emergest du nicht ipw2100 und ipw2100-firmware, die Ebuilds kümmern sich um den richtigen Ort und dann sollte das tun.

 

s.o. 

 *7maestro7 wrote:*   

> Ich habs auch schon mal mit einem emerge IPW2100-firmware probiert.

 

Allerdings kann das ja nicht wirklich der Grund sein. Oder kann der Rechner etwa vor dem mounten auf die Platte (nicht /boot) zugreifen?

----------

## Neo_0815

Mal probiert nachträglich zu laden?

Gruß

----------

